
All of Bach - nek28
http://allofbach.com/en/
======
ralfd
Ha, this was one of the last sites I expected a link to the Netherlands Bach
Society. They are a very nice group and doing great work!

------
k_sze
Given that Bach has just a bit over 1000 pieces of work, and they post usually
one piece, and sometimes several short pieces every week, this project will
take about 15 years to complete, which is quite impressive.

------
JoeDaDude
Very, very cool. Thank you Netherlands Bach Society! See older comments here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7720708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7720708)

~~~
acheron
Was going to say, I posted this awhile ago. And now I see that date of almost
3 years.. time flies! Glad it's still going strong. I still make sure to check
out the new postings each week.

A few of my favorites from the past couple years:

Concerto for 4 Harpsichords:
[http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-1065/](http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-1065/)

Orchestral Suite #2:
[http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-1067/](http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-1067/)

Passacaglia in Cm:
[http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-582/](http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-582/)

Viola da Gamba Sonata #2:
[http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-1028/](http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-1028/)

St Matthew Passion:
[http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-244/](http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-244/)

